

Show HN: Handkommando (Realtime multiplayer rock-paper-scissors game) - handkommando
http://handkommando.discodev.se
Realtime multiplayer rock paper scissors game.
Websockets - Akka, Play, Postgresql, jquery mobile&#x2F;backbone.<p>Feedback welcome.
======
nichol4s
Looks cool! The other players are mainly bots, right? Or do I just really suck
at this game.

~~~
handkommando
No bots ;-)

~~~
nichol4s
ouch.

